# a few basic software version/zipper questions



## durst (Nov 12, 2002)

I have two Series 2 DirecTivos- HDVR2's. Both have larger hard drives that I put in. We have decided to get rid of the phone lines so now I'm looking into hooking them up to my network as I don't want the nag messages. 

I came across the zipper thread and read through much of it but have some questions...

1. If I zipper, I need to downgrade to 6.2a in order to take advantage of MRV between the two Tivos, is there a way I can do this without buying instacake as I haven't needed it to this point?

2. After its been zippered, how is it prevented from automatically updating to the newest version since I obviously want to keep it on 6.2a

3. What features will I be losing by downgrading from 6.3f to 6.2a? I thought 6.2a was when there were a lot of reboot problems. Is this not the case?

4. I will lose all of my recorded shows by doing this, correct? Theres no way to keep them?

5. Am I on the right track, are there other options?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

This question belongs in the Zipper thread - where you've already posted it and it's been answered http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=265929&page=378

There's no need to hack the unit if you want to disconnect the phone line. Just disconnect the phone line - your Directivo's will continue to work just fine.


----------



## durst (Nov 12, 2002)

First of all... like I said, I already read as much of that thread as possible. It's 284 pages!
I did ask a couple of questions, but not the ones I have in this thread.

Besides only one person answered me and it was a very explanitory answer of "no" - a lot of good that does me. Excuse me for asking for seeking more of an explanation.

Most of the posts in that thread are with the assumption that you know what zipper does and doesn't. Its mostly people with problems that have already tried zippering and need help. I didn't find much info for the ones that want to know what all they will gain and lose with zipper.

Second of all... you still didn't answer my question. I already know the Directivo's will function without the phone line. The nag screen is the reason that I haven't disconnected them. 

So thanks for the post, but please only post if you can help me out!


----------



## socaljj (Jul 31, 2007)

1. If I zipper, I need to downgrade to 6.2a in order to take advantage of MRV between the two Tivos, is there a way I can do this without buying instacake as I haven't needed it to this point?

Not that I know of...unless you have a friend that will illegally help out.

2. After its been zippered, how is it prevented from automatically updating to the newest version since I obviously want to keep it on 6.2a

You update the bootpage to stop software updates or you yank the phone line.

3. What features will I be losing by downgrading from 6.3f to 6.2a? I thought 6.2a was when there were a lot of reboot problems. Is this not the case?

6.2a is solid as a rock. You gain MRV...that in itself is worth it (my opinion)

4. I will lose all of my recorded shows by doing this, correct? Theres no way to keep them?

Since you are restoring a new image on the drive your programs and everything else is gone

5. Am I on the right track, are there other options?

If you download the zipper file find the file called tweak.sh. look at all the items that it does. 

By the questions you asked you need to spend more time in this site looking around and seeing what others have done to get their systems to a place that they want.


----------



## durst (Nov 12, 2002)

cool.

Thank you for your help.

one more thing I need clarified please.



> 1. If I zipper, I need to downgrade to 6.2a in order to take advantage of MRV between the two Tivos, is there a way I can do this without buying instacake as I haven't needed it to this point?
> 
> Not that I know of...unless you have a friend that will illegally help out.


so are you saying that getting an image from somone over in the Tivo Upgrade forum will be illegal? I didnt know that. Why is this illegal but instacakes image is legal?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Tivo software contains both Open Source software and copyrighted software. I believe DVRUpgrade is licensed to distribute this software.

I'm not a lawyer - so I'm not going to comment if this is legal or not. I have seen Tivo software (not Instacake) discussed freely on that other forum (google deal on a database).


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

durst said:


> Besides only one person answered me and it was a very explanitory answer of "no" - a lot of good that does me.


You asked if you could downgrade your version of software and keep your recordings, The answer was No. I don't know how much more "explanitory" I could get with that?? 



durst said:


> Why is this illegal but instacakes image is legal?


They have the rights to sell it, no one else does - IIRC


----------



## durst (Nov 12, 2002)

I was asking for advise of the best way to do what I wanted. The "no" was helpful, don't get me wrong. I appreciate it. I just kind of wanted an explanation or a little more info than that. Its all cool though. I figured out why it wont work now. 

Thanks for your help. Everyone.


----------

